# Soil test prior to sand/soil leveling?



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

I plan to bring in a small amount of top soil and mason sand to sift together to level my recently renovated yard. I'd also like to do a soil test this year to start laying down the proper amendments. Would you suggest I do the soil test prior to bringing in the additional soil and sand or just level then take a few plugs so the new material is included in the test?

Thanks!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

The new material won't be included in the new test as it is topdressing and will be in the very upper part of the grass/crown. It will have little to no effect on your test.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Perfect - Thank you.


----------

